# 昨天遇到了xxx / 昨天遇到xxx了



## stephenlearner

各位好：

你如何理解这两句话的区别：
昨天，我遇到了某某某。
昨天，我遇到某某某了。

翻译成英语，能将差别翻译出来么？我觉得好像都是 I met xxx yesterday.


----------



## Messquito

「我遇到某某某了」有種報新聞的感覺
「你知道嗎？昨天我遇到某某某了！」
聽起來就是本來就很想遇到那個某某某，或著是一直躲著某某某結果就遇到了。
「我遇到了某某某」感覺是單純的描述過去的事
「我昨天遇到了某某某，他剛好也在那間超市買東西。」

英文的話我覺得字尾了的那句可以加個 finally
I finally met xxx yesterday.
因為根據我的觀察，通常這樣講，前面都可以加個「終於」或「竟然」而語意不變


----------



## stephenlearner

和你的感觉是一样的。有时候加 finally 是很合适的，比如他是你一直期待遇见的某个明星，终于遇见了。
但是不是所有语境都适用。
比如，你太太跟你谈话的时候，说，“我昨天逛街，遇见我们同事小王了。" 在这种情况下，她似乎是要表达一种出乎意料的感觉，但是又比 unexpectedly 弱不少。
有时候表达的是那种惊喜的感觉，比如你在学校钟意某个女生，但不是常常遇到。有一天你遇见了，第二天你跟你的铁哥们说，”昨天，我遇见她了。"

其实，无论是终于遇见的感觉，还是不期而遇的感觉，还是惊喜的感觉，都不是那么强烈，是比较弱的。

我在想，真的是*“了”承载*了这些感觉么，好像是你与那人的关系、你对相遇这件事的评估决定了这些感觉。但是，若没有*”了“，*这些感觉又体现不出来。

最后，若没有时间词，单单的“_我遇见了某某某_” 和"_我遇见某某某了_“，翻译成英语会在时态上有体现。前者会说：I met XXX. 后者是: I have met XXX. 后者就是语法课上学到的，过去发生的事对现在的影响。


----------



## brofeelgood

_我遇见了某某某_ - I ran into 某某某

_我遇见某某某了_ - I met 某某某

I have met xxx (before) = 我(之前)已经和xxx碰过面了.


----------



## stephenlearner

brofeelgood said:


> _我遇见了某某某_ - I ran into 某某某
> 
> _我遇见某某某了_ - I met 某某某.



你的意思是前者是“撞见”，而后者是"遇见“，在于对”遇见“的不同理解？
我对”遇见“一词没有不同理解，只是觉得它们的时态不同。一个好像是英语的一般过去时，而一个是英语的现在完成时。


----------



## SuperXW

我的第一反应：没区别。
第二反应，还是没区别。
如果有区别，大概必须通过更多语境才能显示出来。如果想突出强调什么，造成什么感觉，我认为上下文和语气的影响，比“了”的位置影响大多了。
如果造成区别，大概更多是在语境中的结构对应的美感问题，而两句意思不会有任何区别。你们说的那些感觉，我通通感觉不到。


----------



## stephenlearner

SuperXW said:


> 如果想突出强调什么，造成什么感觉，我认为上下文和语气的影响，比“了”的位置影响大多了。
> 如果造成区别，大概更多是在语境中的结构对应的美感问题，而两句意思不会有任何区别。你们说的那些感觉，我通通感觉不到。


上下文和语气是重要的。但是没有”了“，还是不能表达你的意思。
比如：昨天，我看见美丽的日出了。若是没有”了“，感情减半。


----------



## SuperXW

stephenlearner said:


> 上下文和语气是重要的。但是没有”了“，还是不能表达你的意思。
> 比如：昨天，我看见美丽的日出了。若是没有”了“，感情减半。


不是讨论“了”的位置嘛，没说要去掉啊~
另外，我真不觉得这里去掉“了”就影响感情！比如在写诗歌散文的时候，我可能去掉“了”字，减省字数，反而更能强调“美丽的日出”！若你平平淡淡地说“看见了”，反而感情不足呢！


----------



## stephenlearner

对不起，看错了。但，我还是觉得”了“的位置会影响句子意思。
如果是你天天见到的人，不会跟人说，昨天，我遇见某某某了，也不会说，昨天，我遇见了某某某。

昨天，我遇见了姚明。
昨天，我遇见姚明了。
如果你说第一句，我会认为你觉得这不是什么大事。第二句却不一样。

昨天，我遇到了我的一位高中同学。
昨天，我遇到我的一位高中同学了。
感情不同。


----------



## Messquito

還是有影響有差別的，不管前後文的影響是不是比這個大
我認為你們說的感情不是指同一種感情，stephenlearner所說的感情應是指一種興奮的感覺
就像「那一年，我考上大學了！」聽起來會比「那一年，我考上了大學。」更有種興奮歡喜感，或者甚至更有種解脫感


----------



## SuperXW

stephenlearner said:


> 但，我还是觉得”了“的位置会影响句子意思。
> 如果是你天天见到的人，不会跟人说，昨天，我遇见某某某了，也不会说，昨天，我遇见了某某某。
> 
> 昨天，我遇见了姚明。
> 昨天，我遇见姚明了。
> 如果你说第一句，我会认为你觉得这不是什么大事。第二句却不一样。
> 
> 昨天，我遇到了我的一位高中同学。
> 昨天，我遇到我的一位高中同学了。
> 感情不同。


我这两个句型肯定会混着用的……对我来说，只要重音放在“姚明”上，不放在“高中同学”上，就可以。
稍微有区别的是，“了”放在句尾，感觉整句说完了；放在句中，感觉还有下文。
如果你们很多人都感觉不同，我会饶有兴致地看你们的理解。


----------



## SuperXW

Messquito said:


> 還是有影響有差別的，不管前後文的影響是不是比這個大
> 我認為你們說的感情不是指同一種感情，stephenlearner所說的感情應是指一種興奮的感覺
> 就像「那一年，我考上大學了！」聽起來會比「那一年，我考上了大學。」更有種興奮歡喜感，或者甚至更有種解脫感


我是真的没觉出任何感情……
你这两句话，我怎么觉得完全是“惊叹号”带来的兴奋欢喜感啊？
这样又如何？
「那一年，我考上大學了。」
「那一年，我考上了大學！」


----------



## Messquito

基本上是因為字尾的了我才會加驚嘆號
你考上大學時，跑回家跟母親報喜時，你會說
「媽，我考上大學了！」
還是
「媽，我考上了大學！」？


----------



## SuperXW

我会说「媽，我考上大學了！」 可是我觉得是因为这句表达完整了，才在句尾加“了”……
我们可以不讨论“考上大学”的例子，我仍对“遇见某某”更有兴趣。
之前各位感觉到时态有分别、语意有分别、感情有分别，让我有点惊讶，甚至怀疑我自己的说话方式是不是有问题了。
Stephen翻译的"I have met XXX"，我会说“我已经见过了xxx”，不会用“遇见”这个词。


----------



## brofeelgood

stephenlearner said:


> 你的意思是前者是“撞见”，而后者是"遇见“，在于对”遇见“的不同理解？
> 我对”遇见“一词没有不同理解，只是觉得它们的时态不同。一个好像是英语的一般过去时，而一个是英语的现在完成时。



昨晚发了这莫名其妙的帖,现在重看了一遍,还真看不出有任何区别.



Messquito said:


> 基本上是因為字尾的了我才會加驚嘆號
> 你考上大學時，跑回家跟母親報喜時，你會說
> 「媽，我考上大學了！」
> 還是
> 「媽，我考上了大學！」？



- 妈,我考上大学了! (我会说这一句)

但如果母亲接着问: 太好了,哪一所大学? 你会答
- "我考上斯坦福了"
还是
- "我考上了斯坦福."?


----------



## Messquito

brofeelgood said:


> 但如果母亲接着问: 太好了,哪一所大学? 你会答
> - "我考上斯坦福了"
> 还是
> - "我考上了斯坦福."?


如果真的要選我會說「我考上了史丹佛。」
因為那種報喜的興奮在第一句就已經表達過了
第二句感覺就是單純地回答事實，不需要帶又興奮的情緒
另外一句像是開口的第一句會說的，而且感覺就像是一直想要考上史丹佛，終於考上想要讀的學校的感覺
不過實際上我兩句都不會說，我會直接說「史丹佛。」


----------



## stephenlearner

brofeelgood said:


> - 妈,我考上大学了! (我会说这一句)
> 
> 但如果母亲接着问: 太好了,哪一所大学? 你会答
> - "我考上斯坦福了"
> 还是
> - "我考上了斯坦福."?


Neither. 
斯坦福。

昨天，我遇见了姚明。冷淡，平静
昨天，我遇见了*姚明*。强烈，兴奋
昨天，我遇见姚明了。强烈，兴奋
昨天，我遇见*姚明了*。非常强烈，非常兴奋。


----------



## brofeelgood

Messquito said:


> 不過實際上我兩句都不會說，我會直接說「史丹佛。」





stephenlearner said:


> Neither.
> 斯坦福。



Lol. Good point.


----------



## SuperXW

他竟然考上了斯坦福。他竟然考上斯坦福了。选哪个？我觉得差不多~


stephenlearner said:


> 昨天，我遇见姚明了。强烈，兴奋


这句型到底哪里“强烈，兴奋”了呀！？
这里有“昨天，我遇见”的搜索结果：百度，谷歌。你不妨统计下的句子中“了”的位置，及语气强烈兴奋的程度。
从首页的结果看，我怎么觉得跟你说的是相反的呢？


----------



## stephenlearner

百度：昨天，我遇见了：她、你、一个女孩子、个老变态、奇葩、我的初恋情人、电锯杀人狂、小偷。

昨天，我遇见了她。
昨天，我遇见她了。

昨天，我遇见了你。
昨天，我遇见你了。

昨天，我遇见了一个女孩子。她白白嫩嫩的,性格我也很喜欢...
昨天，我遇见一个女孩子了。她白白嫩嫩的,性格我也很喜欢...

昨天，我遇见了个老变态。
昨天，我遇见一个老变态了。

昨天，我遇见了奇葩。
昨天，我遇见奇葩了。

昨天，我遇见了我的初恋情人。
昨天，我遇见我的初恋情人了。

昨天，我遇见了电锯杀人狂。
昨天，我遇见电锯杀人狂了。

昨天，我遇见了小偷。
昨天，我遇见小偷了。

我把每组中的第一句标为A，第二句标为B。

我没逐个看，我觉得用A是比较合适的，因为这些作者是用A作为ta们的标题，然后讲述具体的情况。
对比A和B，我的感觉是，A显得比较平静，B显得有感情在里面。


----------

